
Obama Team Finds It Hard to Adapt Its Web Savvy to Government - raju
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/03/01/AR2009030101745_pf.html
======
snprbob86
This says something very interesting about bureaucracy when the supposed "most
powerful man in the world" is having such difficulty sending an email.

I really hope that they not only fix the problems here, but fix the problems
that caused the problems in the first place.

------
profgubler
I will always hand it to Obama, his team understands the Internet. I do find
it funny however that people think because Obama is great at the Internet that
the whole Democratic party is good at the Internet.

We are working on a new web app that deals with politics. And in the last few
weeks I have been to every member of the congress and senates websites. And I
can say without question, they are all equally pathetic at using the Internet.
It is just because Obama is the only mainstream (minus Ron Paul who isn't
quite mainstream) politician that gets the Internet that people think
democrats are so much better at it.

------
sachinag
I cannot believe they have to archive every change. My understanding of FOIA
was that interim and draft documents did not have to be retained. Maybe that
was just for Illinois FOIA.

~~~
rs
True, but wouldn't something like a version control system + magic scripts
solve the issue ?

------
tlrobinson
It's disappointing Obama's Twitter account hasn't been updated since
inauguration.

